# Nilfisk pw



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone know who would fix a Nilfisk pressure washers, failing that loads of bits for sale.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.nilfix.co.uk/service-and-repairs-3-w.asp


----------

